# What is Wintuxu?



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 20, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 20, 2008)

its windows and linux on the same OS

http://www.google.com/search?q=wint...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 20, 2008)

is it safe? is it good?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 20, 2008)

idk ill dl it and try it later.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 20, 2008)

Seems...odd.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah I don't know about that. It seems very unlikely that windows would support that, so it ends up perhaps being sometype of linux distro modeled after windows. Be careful though, at least one of those torrents is a trojan apparently. I wouldn't get it w/o looking into it more.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 20, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah I don't know about that. It seems very unlikely that windows would support that, so it ends up perhaps being sometype of linux distro modeled after windows. Be careful though, at least one of those torrents is a trojan apparently. I wouldn't get it w/o looking into it more.



I wouldn't be surprised if the version was riddled with spyware and viruses...it just doesn't seem like anything MS would EVER do...and it's considered warez in most places, and I've only seen one mention by MS, and it was a blog post that can't be verified...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 20, 2008)

some of the torrents are obviously fakes 200Kb .. bt i found a filefront link ..


----------



## FatForester (Apr 20, 2008)

Stay away from modded Windows installation discs. If you love Linux but can't venture away from Windows, try out andlinux.

http://www.andlinux.org/

It allows you to natively run Linux apps from within Windows. Yes, you can't use a virtual machine to do the task, but this works as well!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 20, 2008)

yes this is deffinitly a modded and illegal windows

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555347


----------



## Grimskull (Apr 20, 2008)

its seems really dodgy all right... sounds too good to be true.... in most cases it is!


----------



## panchoman (Apr 21, 2008)

its very well possible to put linux and windows on one bootable cd (i'm sure solaris can elaborate)... the problem is that i bet the particular copy of windows in that torrent isn't yours.. so it would be illegal.. but most torrents are anyway so go figure


----------

